# Gas conversion for Vermont Casting



## Cicchinonj (Dec 6, 2020)

Good afternoon!
I am new to this forum and have a question about my gas stove. I recently acquired a Vermont Casting 2600 Radiance with a propane set up. I have natural gas in my house and would like to convert the stove. I have been seeing a lot of posts that there is no conversion kits anymore. Is there a way to convert it myself or does anyone have advice on where to look for a used or new conversion kit somewhere out in the world? I bought it not knowing that there was such a lack or material for it.
Thank you 
Nick


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2020)

Locate the serial number on your stove & find your nearest VC dealer.
With the model & serial number he can determine if the LP to NG kit is available.


----------



## rwh63 (Dec 6, 2020)

do we know exactly what is in these conversion kits (ng to p or p to ng)?


----------



## Cicchinonj (Dec 6, 2020)

Thank you I will try that and see what happens. Keep you guys posted. Have a good night.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2020)

rwh63 said:


> do we know exactly what is in these conversion kits (ng to p or p to ng)?


Pilot orifice. 
Burner Orifice.
Regulator head.
Specification for air shutter setting.
Conversion stickers.


----------



## Roskeyjazz (Jan 13, 2021)

Cicchinonj said:


> Good afternoon!
> I am new to this forum and have a question about my gas stove. I recently acquired a Vermont Casting 2600 Radiance with a propane set up. I have natural gas in my house and would like to convert the stove. I have been seeing a lot of posts that there is no conversion kits anymore. Is there a way to convert it myself or does anyone have advice on where to look for a used or new conversion kit somewhere out in the world? I bought it not knowing that there was such a lack or material for it.
> Thank you
> Nick
> ...


Hi, I just got a Vermont Casting Model 2600 natural gas unit, if you still need the conversion kit, we can trade the gas unit, I need the propane one. I live in Chula Vista California and I want to take the unit to Mexico, where propane gas is used.


----------

